# Banned?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was just reviewing some old posts here and noticed that there are different statuses of membership. I also noticed that there were more than a few former members who have been banned.I'm enjoying this forum, and would like to stay with it for a while. Any hints on avoiding banned status? :toimonster:
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Best way to avoid being banned, in my experience, is: don't be a douchenozzle.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't start any fights. Disagreements are okay, but personal attacks will bring about one's premature departure.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't be obnoxious and/or rude. It's pretty mild in here, but now and then you'll see a pretty passionate debate. That's fine. Just respect as you'd like to be respected and you'll be fine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't behave like SailDesign and you should be okay. 

Not only is he a liberal, he's left-handed.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I get it. I spend some time on a Goldwing forum and 
I have to say that those folks run a tight ship. I haven't gotten the boots from them yet so I'm guessing that if I behave here like I do there, I will stay past the "junior member" stage.
Goldwing:smt083


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Post's which are offensive, objectionable or anything illegal may do the trick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Don't behave like SailDesign...


...Or like me, either. :goofy:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Or like me, either. :goofy:


I was waiting for you to say it first...............:supz:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Keyword; Civil. Stay civil and you'll do fine.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a link to the fourm's rules/TOS:

Announcements - Forum Announcements

However, just following the advice in posts #2-#4, above, will keep most folks safe.

A lot of the banned folks were spammers that laid low for awhile and then dropped huge crap-ad-image posts into the middle of threads (which have been removed, so you don't see the reason they were banned anymore). Others just couldn't discuss things in a civilized manner. A few verbally "flipped-off" (again, objectionable posts were removed) various members or even Moderators.

The vast majority of members here never run afoul of any of the rules, or at most, need (and get) a gentle reminder from time to time. Overall, a very civilized group.

Just don't get me started on the ad-spammers...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad I asked. Thank you.
Goldwing


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am never sign in here so there is no way I can be banned........


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've noticed "Junior Member" "Member" "Senior Member" at what level do we become an "Old Fart" ? (If there isn't such a membership level, there should be)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's no big deal - I get banned all the time :smt082:smt082





























j/k


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Don't behave like SailDesign and you should be okay.
> 
> Not only is he a liberal, he's left-handed.


Dang! That'll teach me to not read stuff frequently..... :smt076


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Or like me, either. :goofy:


No shi'ite!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, there are good moderators here...now, that allow lively discussions and don't try to dominate threads with their personal opinions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Speaking of being banned, I was banned from a BMW m/c forum some years ago. I was a member there for a few years. I'm aware of BMW riders and their reputation as being snobs and associating with only other BMW riders. 

In my experience, I've never encountered that while on the road, either coming or going. I've waved at other BMW riders coming my way, and I've caught up to, and ridden with others going the same direction I was. 

But, apparently internet forums are a different animal. Even though I own a BMW m/c, I don't see it as the answer to all things on two wheels. I suppose my mind-set was obvious and the forum members didn't like that fact that I wasn't brain-washed. I spoke of the positive things about the brand, as well as the negative issues. 

Anyways, I guess it all got to be too much and I was told that I was banned. It wasn't that much of a surprise to me, as I felt that I wasn't a good fit there anyways. No way that I could have remained that tightly wound and remained a member there. I guess I'm just lucky that BMW INC. didn't show up at my door demanding that I give my bike back.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ban paratrooper for talking about motorcycles on a gun forum ^^^^^^^^^^^^ :anim_lol: :smt082


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> Ban paratrooper for talking about motorcycles on a gun forum ^^^^^^^^^^^^ :anim_lol: :smt082


Just ban him anyway for talking trash about me... 

But to be fair, Goldwing started the mo'bike talk...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey ladies..............this *IS* a General Discussion category. :buttkick:

I may not always be right, but I'm hardly ever wrong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aaaahh... BMW: It's a great bike...if you're intending to mount a machine gun on your sidecar. :goofy:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Take the advise of some of the Senile members oh I mean senior like Steve they aren't going to use it any way


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Aaaahh... BMW: It's a great bike...if you're intending to mount a machine gun on your sidecar. :goofy:


Don't even make me come to where you live and let you buy me lunch. :smt018


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

But to be fair, Goldwing started the mo'bike talk...[/QUOTE]
Guilty as charged your honor. Would it help my case if I told you that I am designing a ccw holster to be mounted invisibly on the Goldwing?
Goldwing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> But to be fair, Goldwing started the mo'bike talk...


Guilty as charged your honor. Would it help my case if I told you that I am designing a ccw holster to be mounted invisibly on the Goldwing?
Goldwing[/QUOTE]

Naw man.......this is general discussion forum. We don't need to talk bout no stinkin guns. :numbchuck:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Naw man.......this is general discussion forum. We don't need to talk bout no stinkin guns. :numbchuck:[/QUOTE]
I'm guessing there's a reference to the old Bogart film, Treasure of the Sierra Madre. "Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!" If you haven't seen it, check it out. If I'm wrong about the reference then just tell me to shut the f.............ront door!:blah:
Goldwing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> But to be fair, Goldwing started the mo'bike talk...


Guilty as charged your honor. Would it help my case if I told you that I am designing a ccw holster to be mounted invisibly on the Goldwing?
Goldwing[/QUOTE]

It might be against the law to mount a handgun to a motorcycle . Popcornsmilie
If your serious about it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Naw man.......this is general discussion forum. We don't need to talk bout no stinkin guns. :numbchuck:


I'm guessing there's a reference to the old Bogart film, Treasure of the Sierra Madre. "Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!" If you haven't seen it, check it out. If I'm wrong about the reference then just tell me to shut the f.............ront door!:blah:
Goldwing[/QUOTE]

I wore a badge for many years. I don't need to watch a movie about one. :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Guilty as charged your honor. Would it help my case if I told you that I am designing a ccw holster to be mounted invisibly on the Goldwing?
> Goldwing


It might be against the law to mount a handgun to a motorcycle . Popcornsmilie
If your serious about it.[/QUOTE]

Don't think it would be illegal, just not smart. Too many scenarios of how you might be relieved of the gun.

I know of guys that have forgotten to put the side stand down prior to them getting off the bike. I'm not kidding.

These would be the same guys that "forgot" they had a gun mounted on their bike.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Exactly, to many scenarios where you might be relieved of your gun. Probably depends on your state laws for transporting a handgun. I think It would be transporting a firearm if you're not carrying the handgun CCW, open carry on your person.
I dropped my motorcycle a few times just waiting for the light to change at a standstill, once that weight starts leaning it's hard to stop. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Enough of this nasty motorcycle talk.
You're all banned! Banned! BANNED!

Ha, ha, ha...I'm King of the World...Ha, ha, ha...

Oh... Wait a minute... No I'm not...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

On the old Goldwings, the part that most would call the tank is referred to as the shelter. It houses the air filter, electrical stuff, and a lot of extra space. The top and both sides are on hinges. The top pivots in the back and the sides pivot on the bottom. The actual gas tank is mounted below the seat to keep the CG low. As Montie Hall would say "Choose door #1,2, or3. Stashing the gun there is no different than putting it in the saddle bag the way I understand it. It's just an idea for now. If I go forward with it I will talk to L.E. first so I don't get in trouble. This isn't meant to be a James Bond trick. I just like the idea of having my gun with me when I am out for a day on the 'Wing.
Goldwing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A LEO may not be a good source of legal advice.
LEOs know some portions of the law, but not as much as an attorney knows.
LEOs won't do your legal research for you, but your attorney will...and even untrained, li'l ol' you can do meaningful research into the law and the applicable previous cases which help to define and narrow the law.

I strongly suggest that you not rely upon the legal advice of a LEO.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I played in a banned when I was younger, but the banned eventually broke up. Not much talent to be a profitable banned
,:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Enough of this nasty motorcycle talk.
> You're all banned! Banned! BANNED!
> 
> Ha, ha, ha...I'm King of the World...Ha, ha, ha...
> ...


There ya go.......thinking you're Obama. :anim_lol:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> once that weight starts leaning it's hard to stop. :smt033


Hopefully you're referring to how heavy the bike was, right?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Exactly, to many scenarios where you might be relieved of your gun. Probably depends on your state laws for transporting a handgun. I think It would be transporting a firearm if you're not carrying the handgun CCW, open carry *on your person*.
> I dropped my motorcycle a few times just waiting for the light to change at a standstill, once that weight starts leaning it's hard to stop. :smt033


In my state the term would be, "on or about your person" and a holster on a motorcycle, the seat of a car next to you would be considered "on or about your person". I would be most reluctant to secure my sidearm in a holster on a motorcycle or in my car or truck for reasons already given.


----------

